# 36 hr Bluewater trip on the NECESSITY



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

First off I want to thank all the guys and 1 girl who supported us and took the time to come fishing with us! I had a blast with everyone and it was nice to have a fun crew! We left Orange Beach Marina Friday night around 11 since we had a long run ahead of us. Blue water was about 130 miles offshore and we werent stopping til we got there. Played some cards on the way out to pass the time and it wasn't long before everyone was passed out. Got up in the morning and we were still in green water so we went ahead and put ourwahoo lines out and hoped to get lucky! One line goes off and cory is hooked up with a nice jack crevalle about 115 miles offshore well we iced him down for tuna bait later.










Went to the first rig and never slowed down due to poor water quality and headed further south where we found blue water and a nice weedline with a lot of bait on it. Worked the line up and down sight casting for dolphins and trolling for wahoos. Everyone got a good warm up as we did this for a few hours! Forgot to mention this while we were trolling had a Blue Marlin blow up behind the boat circled up and found him 3 more times and it turned out to be about a 300 lb Swordfish swimming on top we also saw a white marlin sunning on the way out




































































































After the dolphin and wahoo we had to run north to fish a rig for tuna. Water was dirty but the fish were there! Everyone was bowed up with tuna. Chunking, livebaiting, and jigging were the tactics used! I didnt have time to snap pictures as we were all busy with fishing gaffing, wiring, and cooking dinner so hopefully someone else will post them! We stayed there until the tuna bite slowed down and the captain pointed the boat north to a few snapper spots where everyone woke up and caught a quick limit of a great grade of the endanger Red Snapper! Thanks again for coming guys and we can't wait to take yall again!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely Awesome, that is one nice mess of fish, cant wait to see some fo the other pics.:bowdown


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice report.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang fine trip right there..........good job........everyone went home with a cooler full of meat.........


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics and story as well.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Looks like everyone got their monies worth and then some. When's the next trip?


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

I have July 1st and 2nd open out of Orange Beach and we have July 15 and 16 open out of Fuchon where we will be fishing Greens Canyon!!!!! Our other 4 trips out of Fuchon are already booked! Then my next Sat Sun I have open is August 29, 30! Book quick as these trips are filling up fast Call me 850 602 2475


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome trip. Thanks for the report. Any knock downs/hookups with billfish?


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

No hook ups but we did see a white marlin sunning and a freeswimming Swordfish about 300 lbs right next to the boat but he didn't want anything to do with us!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *mpmorr (6/23/2009)*Absolutely Awesome, that is one nice mess of fish, cant wait to see some fo the other pics.:bowdown


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pictures drew oh and by the way Drew's girlfriend took a tuna heart that was still beating and took a huge bite out of it and swallowed! We will never forget that one!


----------

